# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Ima li im spasa?

## nelitza77

Iskusne platnenopelenasice molim pomoc!
Dobila sam priliku docepati se dosta povoljno vece kolicine used pelenica (cca 10 IMSE VIMSE fitted i BUMPY gacica i desetak KUSHIES pocketica).
Medjutim, pelenice su izgleda vec dosta koristene (iako su cijele, nemaju rupica i sl.), neke su jako flekaste (cini mi se cak i od piskenja, ne samo od kakice), tvrde i tako, dosta u jadnom stanju (ne smijem ih ni slikati da se cekana ne rasplace nad jadnim pelenicama  :Laughing:  ). Ne znam kako su bile odrzavane, ali me zanima mogu li ih ikako oporaviti (trenutno imam susilicu na raspolaganju!) i sto mi je ciniti. 
Na koliko se suse u susilici (kod nas su opcije samo 20, 45 i 60 Celzijusa, ak susim robu na 20 ostane mokra, a na 45 mi se cini da su mi se neke stvari vec pomalo stisnule).

----------


## Sun

sunce ti pomaže izvuči mrlje, sušilica ti pomaže omekšati pelenice.   :Smile:

----------


## marta

Nelitza, ja sam ono poslala obicno i platila misu da stigne  :Grin:  

Ovako, pelene namoci preko noci u kanti vode s octom da se rijesis kamenca ako ga ima. Onda ih operi na nekon programu za bijelo rublje, ali na temperaturi ne visoj od 60. 
Susilica ce ih definitivno omekaniti i povratiti u zivot, ali kako ju ja nemam, ne znam ti reci koliko ih trebas susiti. Ali sam ti htjela reci da je ok ako ih iz susilice izvadis malo vlazne i onda osusis do kraja na zraku, radijatoru, gdjegod.

----------


## slava

Ja bi učinila sve ovako kako je marta opisala. Koliko povoljno ih dobivaš?

----------


## Anita-AZ

Tvrde pelene?   :Laughing:  

Pogledajte ovu sliku da vidite što je to tvrda pelena.

NAPOMENA: Pelena je fotografirana u mirnom položaju dok je držim u ruci na zraku. Znači, ne u letu. Ona je ovakvog oblika nakon sušenja.

http://public.fotki.com/Anita-AZ/hom...e/krutasw.html

----------


## buby

anita :shock:

----------


## Anita-AZ

To su ti swadlebees fitted pelene nakon cca 6 mjeseci korištenja. Naravno, nemamo sušilicu. Jednu sam prodala curi sa sušilicom i javila je da je super meka.

----------


## enela

> To su ti swadlebees fitted pelene nakon cca 6 mjeseci korištenja. Naravno, nemamo sušilicu. Jednu sam prodala curi sa sušilicom i javila je da je super meka.


Naravno!   :Kiss:  
A sam ti lijepo rekla da mi prodaš i tu žutu   :Wink:

----------


## cekana

nelitza - ja plačem i nad mojim flekama, ali sve manje i manje.... izgleda da sam na putu izliječenja od ovisnosti   :Razz:  

Ja bi ih oprala najmanje dva puta bez deterdženta i protjerala kroz sušilicu (e sad ove temperature sušilice ne kužim, jer ja imam samo minutažu ali isto ne pustim da se osuše od kraja) aza fleke.... ha, ništa... čekamo proljetno toplo sunce   :Cekam:

----------


## anjica

> .... izgleda da sam na putu izliječenja od ovisnosti


i meni se čini da jesi, čim nisi komentirala Anitinu pelenu  :Wink:

----------


## cekana

A znaš zašto nisam?
Zato što je meni jučer moja sb ocv izašla skooooro takva iz sušilice  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## anjica

> A znaš zašto nisam?
> Zato što je meni jučer moja sb ocv izašla skooooro takva iz sušilice  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


tebi :shock:   :Laughing:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> A znaš zašto nisam?
> Zato što je meni jučer moja sb ocv izašla skooooro takva iz sušilice  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


 :shock:  :?

----------


## Amalthea

ceki, ako će tvoj Karlo stopama Hrvoja, za 3 mjeseca pelene nećeš trebati, a kamoli se zamarati flekama.   :Love:

----------


## anjica

> ceki, ako će tvoj Karlo stopama Hrvoja, za 3 mjeseca pelene nećeš trebati, a kamoli se zamarati flekama.


nemoj tako, ipak je ona velika ovisnica, sigurno će htjeti da Karlo još duuuuugo bude platneni  :Smile:

----------


## may

> Amalthea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ceki, ako će tvoj Karlo stopama Hrvoja, za 3 mjeseca pelene nećeš trebati, a kamoli se zamarati flekama.  
> 
> 
> nemoj tako, ipak je ona velika ovisnica, sigurno će htjeti da Karlo još duuuuugo bude platneni


ili..ima još jedna opcija   :Saint:   :Kiss:

----------


## anjica

> anjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Amalthea prvotno napisa
> ...


misliš četvrta opcija  :Wink:

----------


## cekana

:Razz:

----------


## cekana

:Razz:

----------


## may

> may prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  anjica prvotno napisa
> ...


  :Wink:

----------

